# original name of the Smackaroons recipe



## Valkyrie 81 (14/10/18)

Hello All, i am looking for the original name of the Mr. Hardwicks Snackaroons recipe, it was given to me very long ago on a whatsapp diy mixers group, the name is something like Rhodium or Rhobium or rhodantium... 

If anyone has the name or the recipe please inbox me, i am not looking at distributing it i just want it for myself as my all day vape.

TIA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (14/10/18)

Rhodonite

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------

